# Navarre Pier 6/18 & 6/19



## Speghs (Nov 13, 2015)

Went out around 1000 Saturday morning till about 1500. Hooked up with Spanish and blues. They were running thick. Almost every cast was hooking up. Using gotcha lure gold w/ red head 7/8 oz. Also they were hitting frozen cigs. Came home with about 6 Spanish and 10 blues. Also couple black tips and spinners hooked into

Sunday

Went out around 0800 till about 1200. Everyone was hooking up with bobos, kings and big Spanish. They were hitting on frozen cigs wouldn't touch the gotcha. Kings were running thick yesterday same with the bobos.

I am usually out there every weekend.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Speghs said:


> Went out around 1000 Saturday morning till about 1500. Hooked up with Spanish and blues. They were running thick. Almost every cast was hooking up. Using gotcha lure gold w/ red head 7/8 oz. Also they were hitting frozen cigs. Came home with about 6 Spanish and 10 blues. Also couple black tips and spinners hooked into
> 
> Sunday
> 
> ...


They are still at it today. If you want to catch kings or Spanish....get out there this week.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Headed out there in the morning. Is it best to go to the end or about the middle?


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

are they running in the morning mostly or all day long and are they running at pcola the same way


----------



## Bigdaddyk (May 20, 2016)

Good report. Hope to fish the pier Monday.


----------



## Speghs (Nov 13, 2015)

We were catching them all off the octagon. On Saturday we were catching them all day. It just got to hot for us out there. When we left on Sunday around noon everyone was slaying them and it seemed like the bite was starting to get hotter. If you are going to go I say go early morning then take a break to get like some breakfast or lunch then head back out because of the heat.


----------

